# Pictures of Rodney



## Eve (Jan 14, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my bun Rodney. 

He is a 12 week old dwarf lop.


----------



## SAS (Jan 15, 2006)

WOW! I wish I was your bunny. What a great home he has. :great:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 15, 2006)

Awww ..... Rodney looks like a real sweetheart!I love the pic of him stretched out fully on the bed; talk about arelaxed bunny! (And what a great play area you have for him!)

He's a very lucky rabbit!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow...he looks like a very happy and relaxed bunny. May you have many healthy years together!

Peg


----------



## cheryl (Jan 15, 2006)

ohhh what a sweet bunny,hehehe look at his room what a spoiled bunny.

he looks just like my bunny sunshine except sunnybunny is a girl,i love him and i reallylove his room


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 15, 2006)

How precious!


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 15, 2006)

the bunny is so cute and his play area is amazing


----------



## Eve (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank you so much for the replies everyone! 

Rodney lives in my bedroom, which as you can see is slowly turning into an adventure play ground.

Today heran around me in circles for the first time, it was so cute. :inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 16, 2006)

What a lovely boy Rodney is. Does he mind you sharing *his* room? 

Jan


----------



## Eve (Jan 18, 2006)

Haha. I certainly hope not LuvaBun.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 19, 2006)

Rodney is a lucky bun. I can tell you love him a lot!

I am inspired by your playplace. My rabbit has his own room - surely I could do something like that for him.

This may seem wierd but I have to ask... where did you get that yellow tote?


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jan 19, 2006)

Rodney is just *ONE* word : goregous 

:inlove:

His coat is so amazingly shiny. 

K&amp;E


----------



## Eve (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you AmberNBuns and Emmy-Webby! 

AmberNBuns, I'm unfamilliar with the word tote, do you mean the big yellow box?

If so, I just bought them from Bunnings Warehouse. They are fairly cheap. 

I bought 6 of them and just randomly re-arrange them all the time,Rodney loves climbing all over them. And I got the small wooden chestof drawers from ikea, it makes great stairs when you turn the drawersupside down.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Jan 20, 2006)

Very Cool! Rodney is darling. :inlove:


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes I was talking about the box. I only askedbecause I used to work for an auto parts company here and they usedthose to move parts down a conveyor belt. I wanted to buy some becausethey are so sturdy and handy, but I couldn't find them anywhere. And myboss wouldn't give/sell me any... I thought maybe you worked for themtoo... LOL.

Now that I know you can buy them, I will have to start looking again.They are wonderful for groceries. (Yes, I "borrowed" one for a while.It was in my trunk from making a delivery on the way home from work,and I took a while before giving it back...)

Anyways, I know that's totally off topic, but I had to explain myself so nobody thought I was nuts or something...

Give Rodney a hug from this Yank.


----------



## Trina (Jan 20, 2006)

Rodney's life must be heaven!


----------



## Eve (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you AmberNBuns and Trina!

AmberNBuns, did you have much luck finding those boxes?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 25, 2006)

He is such a wonderful Bunny !!!


----------



## Eve (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks CrazyMike40! 

Today I upgraded Rodney's small sleeping cage to a giant 3 level condo made from the NI Cubes. I got inspired by all the wonderful cages posted in the cages thread.Rodney absolutely loves it and has been running up and down all the levels at top speed for most of the night. Unfortunately it took up all the remaining space I had in my bedroom onder:. I'll post a picture of it soon!


----------



## doodle (Feb 11, 2006)

Aw, what a cutie pie.  I love his play area, and the picture of him stretched out on the bed. Looks like he's in bunny paradise.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow. AndI thought_my_ rabbits were spoiled! Hahaha. His play area is awesome! And I especially love that picture of him all stretched out on your bed. He looks so content.


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 18, 2006)

Rodney is adorable, and his playground looks like tons of fun!


----------



## Eve (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks doodle, tailof2rabbits and LessThanAnNa! 

I'm so excited today, my dadsaid our dog Casper can keep him company in the office in the evenings whilehe works. This means that Rodney can run around the whole house for a few hours every night, and not be confined to my roomfor thewhole day. 

I havn't been able to take him outside as often recently because of all the mosquitoes. And my dog doesn't seem to like Rodney very much, so now my bun can go exploring safely. :bunnybutt:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 23, 2006)

That's great news. I am sure Rodney will love his extra playtime with you 

Jan


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 24, 2006)

Aww, what a beautiful bunny!!! ^_^ He looks a lot like Skippy..(and Skippy is going on 13 weeks!! So,bout the same age too! lol) Rodney has absolutely gorgeous fur.


----------



## Eve (Feb 25, 2006)

Rodney sure is enjoying his extra play time LuvaBun. The slippery floors aren't that good for binkys though, he's sliding into everything! 

And thank you Nessa1487! I just checked out your thread with pictures of Skippy, he is so adorable! His little face is so cute! :bunnyheart


----------



## Eve (Mar 18, 2006)

I can't seem to stop buying rabbit toys. I justordered $200 worth of bunny toys from the bunnybytes.comcatalogue.:faint: I think I need to cut up my credit card...


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL! I know the feeling. At least Rodney will be one very happy bunny 

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Mar 19, 2006)

ohh what a lucky bunny,you must show us a picture of rodney with all his new toys.

i love buying toys for my bunnies,even my kids are starting to say thatthe bunnies are more spoiled than what they are lol,geez i dont knowwho is more spoiled than the other lol



well im sure rodney will love everything you bought for him



cheryl


----------



## Eve (Apr 9, 2006)

Here is a photo of Rodney's house with all hisnew toys. I was hoping to get him in the picture, but he was busy inthe living room with Project 'rip up the box from the new microwave'.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 9, 2006)

WHOO HOO,bunny pent house,first class,what a lucky bunny Rodney is

i hope he gave you a big bunny kiss for spoiling him so much 



hehe,my young son Jeremy just saw this fantastic cage,and he says "WICKED"



cheryl


----------



## Eve (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks heaps Cheryl and Jeremy! 

I just hope that one day Layla and Rodney become friends, because ifthey hate each other, I'm going to have to build her a replica ofRodeny's house all of her own...


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 9, 2006)

WOW! that's awesome! Well done!

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm loving all those toys! What a lucky bun!

And we need more pictures of this lucky bun, please!


----------



## Eve (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you LuvaBun and Naturestee! 

Here is a photo of Rodney taking a nap...


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 11, 2006)

now that's a great setup! and what a cute pic of Rodney!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 14, 2006)

Awwwww,he got worn out playing in his newhome,and playing with all those toys,well thats enough to tire a bunnyout lol,hey thats hard work ya know lol 



cheryl


----------



## seasun (Apr 18, 2006)

:hello

Wow! What a great penthouse you have built him. He's such a handsome boy, too.

So, are you sleeping ion the garage yet? LOL, Seasun &amp; Lazaros:bunnyheart


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 18, 2006)

Rodney is just beautiful, a real prince charming in that castle of a house you built him!


----------



## Eve (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank you jordiwes, cheryl13, seasun, alfie and angel!


> So, are you sleeping in the garage yet?


Not yet :lol:. Sincethe bunnies, my room hastransformed from a clean and organised bedroom/study to a chaotic poopcovered bunny land with cages, condos, intricate tunnels, adventureplaygrounds, willow baskets and ripped up boxes. I getsomestrange looks when friends from uni come over to do group work.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 22, 2006)

*Eve wrote:*


> :inlove::bunnyheartWhat a cute boy. He is such ahandsome guy and his name suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eve (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank you SweetPeasMommie! 

I really have to discourage Rodney from spending so much time on mybed. He seems to have gotten the idea that where I sleep he sleeps too.I don't have a problem with him sleeping there if he does itpeacefully, but recently he has been trying to dig his way under thepillow on which I rest my head, which is somewhat annoying while I trytosleep.:disgust:

On a side note, I'm planning to add another level to Rodney's condothis week. It will be acozy sleepingarea, with lotsof towels, a warm sheep skin rug and a little pet couch.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 30, 2006)

Awww he loves his mummie that is why. I suremiss having a bun in our household. But my hubby is allergic. WE had aflemish giant named MeatHead.


----------



## Eve (Apr 30, 2006)

Aww, that must have been so hard for you partingwith MeatHead. At least you know he has a good and loving home, and avery pretty girlfriend to love. Do you have any other pets at themoment?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, One german shepard/golden retriever namedSamantha, and 4 guinea pigs. Thier names are Checkers, King, Autumn andPatches. We may be getting one or 2 more female guinea pigs next monthfrom a friend of mine who has MeatHead.


----------



## Lassie (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,how are you doing? What a cute bunny.


----------



## Eve (Apr 30, 2006)

SweetPeasMommie, I love your guinea pigs names!Do you get any allergic reactions from your other furry friends or wasit just the rabbits? Do you still get to see MeatHead sometimes?

Hi Lassie!I'm doing really well thanks, how aboutyourself? Your bun Buster is very handsome, I love the picture of himsitting with the stuffed toy rabbit.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 1, 2006)

My husband is allergic to cats and rabbits thesame way. Very highly allergic. He lives in Ohio about 4 hrs from us. Iam hoping someday we can take a few days off and hangout around herarea and visit all of her critters. She's got well over 30 guinea pigs,some were mine, 6 dogs, many goats, 2 flemmies, other kind of buns. Heis just a tad bit allergic to the piggers but not much. He just canthave them touching his face. Unlike the buns the hair in any room or ifhe is in the room where he was tears him up.


----------



## Eve (May 1, 2006)

Aww, that must be hard living with allergies.It's great that you can at least have other types of pets. And yourfriend sounds like quite the animal lover.That musttake a lot of work looking after so many animals, my two buns keep mebusy enough!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 1, 2006)

What I meant to say is that MeatHead lives in Ohio not my hubby incase you guys did not know what I mean.


----------

